# Last minute Xmas craft show idea?



## nev (27 Nov 2014)

I saw this and thought of you lot 

from http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/array ... -wine-rack


----------



## marcros (27 Nov 2014)

I did too actually!


----------



## redmoorphil (28 Nov 2014)

Found a hand drawn pattern for this last week - incredibly simple to make.
If I can find it in my large 'ideas from the internet' folder I will post it.


----------



## martinka (28 Nov 2014)

Hah! When I saw this last night, I thought I'd surprise everyone this morning with one already finished. I only just remembered and I never even opened the garage today - because I'd nothing to do. D'oh!


----------



## redmoorphil (28 Nov 2014)

Heres the link I found - it's item 664:
http://mir-izdeliy.at.ua/news/?page10


----------



## bodgerbaz (29 Nov 2014)

My Malwarebytes keeps blocking that web site as being malicious . . . any chance you could post a copy of the plans?

Many thanks

Barry


----------



## redmoorphil (29 Nov 2014)

Jpegs attached . . .


----------



## troyak (29 Nov 2014)

do you have measurements for these plans.

thanks


----------



## bodgerbaz (30 Nov 2014)

Many thanks - much appreciated.


----------



## redmoorphil (30 Nov 2014)

No Measurements - figured I would just work that out by using a wine bottle.
To be honest, the design is so simple that I was just going to draw them myself once I measured a bottle but then I found these.


----------



## martinka (30 Nov 2014)

I just measured a wine bottle - is there a standard size? 3" diameter and 11" long, including cork.

Thanks for the link, Phil, I found something on there that I have been looking for.


----------

